# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Κασετόφωνο & Πικάπ > [Πικάπ] Τροφοδοσία πικαπ

## Μάκης Καρας

Καλησπέρα,
Έπεσε στα χέρια μου ένα παλιό ηχοσύστημα της aiwa CX550 και θέλω να κρατήσω το πικαπ. Aiwa PX550
Το πικαπ αν και αποσπώμενο, είχε ειδικό βυσμα που κούμπωνε πάνω στο μηχάνημα και το αντικατεστησα με rca και καλωδια για την τροφοδοσία, αφού πρώτα μέτρησα πάνω στο μηχάνημα και βρήκα που πηγαίνουν. 

Η τάση που μέτρησα πάνω στο ηχοσύστημα είναι 12.5v πόσα πόσα αμπέρ θα πρέπει να είναι το τροφοδοτικό;

Εχω δύο τροφοδοτικά.. ένα 12v 2A το οποίο βολεύει διότι είναι πανω στη πρίζα (όπως οι φορτιστές..)
Και ένα 12v 4A

----------


## arhs

Βαλε το 4αρι και μετρα την ταση εν ωρα λειτουργιας να δεις αν εχει πτωση τασεως. Δεν νομιζω οτι θελει τοση ενταση. Πιστευω και το 2αρι θα σου κανει. Να εχεις υποψιν σου, αυτα τα πικαπ, χαλανε τους δισκους :Unsure: ...

----------


## Μάκης Καρας

> Βαλε το 4αρι και μετρα την ταση εν ωρα λειτουργιας να δεις αν εχει πτωση τασεως. Δεν νομιζω οτι θελει τοση ενταση. Πιστευω και το 2αρι θα σου κανει. Να εχεις υποψιν σου, αυτα τα πικαπ, χαλανε τους δισκους...


Δεν πέφτει η τάση και φαίνεται να δουλεύει άνετα στα 2Α..δεν έχω κάποιο δίσκο για να το δοκιμάσω και το θέλω για διακόσμηση αλλα θα ήθελα να είναι λειτουργικό.. 
Τι εννοείς χαλάει τους δίσκους;; είναι δηλαδή κακή κατασκευή;

----------


## arhs

Ολα αυτα που εχουν πλαστικους βραχιονες δεν "πατανε" σωστα πανω στον δισκο και χαλαει συνηθως το ενα καναλι :Huh: , οπως με τα παλια "τζου μποξ" :Unsure:

----------

mikemtb73 (30-04-22)

----------


## ezizu

Το σωστό μοντέλο του πικαπ είναι μάλλον PX-E550 και ένα τροφοδοτικό με ρεύμα παροχής 2Α είναι υπερ- αρκετό για αυτό το πικάπ .

----------


## Μάκης Καρας

> Ολα αυτα που εχουν πλαστικους βραχιονες δεν "πατανε" σωστα πανω στον δισκο και χαλαει συνηθως το ενα καναλι, οπως με τα παλια "τζου μποξ"


Καλημέρα, βασικά ο κορμός του βραχίονα είναι μεταλλικός αλλά είναι πλαστικός ο μηχανισμός στη βάση και στη βελόνα. Το πλατό του δίσκου είναι εντελώς πλαστικό και απλά έχει λαστιχένια επένδυση που είναι και αποσπώμενη...

----------


## Μάκης Καρας

> Το σωστό μοντέλο του πικαπ είναι μάλλον PX-E550 και ένα τροφοδοτικό με ρεύμα παροχής 2Α είναι υπερ- αρκετό για αυτό το πικάπ .


Έχεις δίκιο, PX E550 είναι το σωστό...

----------


## Μάκης Καρας

> Το σωστό μοντέλο του πικαπ είναι μάλλον PX-E550 και ένα τροφοδοτικό με ρεύμα παροχής 2Α είναι υπερ- αρκετό για αυτό το πικάπ .


Έχεις δίκιο... PX E550 είναι το σωστό...

----------

